# mobile phone Credit Card Processing in Canada?



## swoop_ds (Apr 5, 2011)

Hello,

I'm trying to find a solution for processing credit cards in Canada using my mobile phone.  I have a blackberry and a wifi only ipad.

Anybody know of a good solution for this?  I heard of squareup but I don't think it works in Canada.

Thanks,
-Dave


----------



## SpeedTrap (Apr 5, 2011)

Square up does not work in Canada, 
My work around is I have paypal integrated into my site, I can log into my site from my Blackberry or my iPad and generate an invoice with a click here to pay link in it and just email it to my clients phone or view it on my ipad. 
I just pass them the iPad, they enter their card number and info and it is paid.

I will mention no where does it say PayPal other than the option to pay with Paypal.  You enter your Credit Card info just like any online shopping.
It has worked for me so far.


----------



## cpos1 (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi Dave, 

I actually work in the payment processing industry and I'm most happy to help you find a solution for your business.  I work with Collective Point of Sale Solutions Ltd my name is Agostino Facciolo and you can reach me at 866-907-4767 ext. 537 anytime.

Cheers


----------

